# Opening day at Pax



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm out at Pax with Axon. He loaded up on croaker overnight and his buddy caught a 28" striper, but it was before 5 am so he had to turn it back.

One guy was walking up with a keeper when I arrived at Hog Point when I arrived. CT apparently lost a nice one earlier.

Mike and I relocated to Goose Creek, where we're currently waiting for a bite.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool thanks for the report


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

can anyone tell me how crowded Hog Point is or was.. and when is the best time to fish there before I drive hours to get there.. thanks.. help appreciated


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Went back to Hog. Bite is banging. Husky just beached a 38" and Milt got another big one seconds later.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

goodness!!! great job.. any room over there for a party of four??? im hungry too.. you guys got your limit ehhh..


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

shooooooooot.. tell me your bs'n .. if not im turning in my paper late and heading down there


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I just beached a 34". W00t!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys. Congrats.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

OBXnut just beached a 33".


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Felt great to get the skunk off. Landed a 32", a 37", and a 38". Got to love it. Congrats to Milt and Chris, and Matt for their nice fish as well!


sand flea said:


> Went back to Hog. Bite is banging. Husky just beached a 38" and Milt got another big one seconds later.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Just in case you don't know, it's military I'd reqd to fish hog pt unless you are a guest of a military I'd person. Also, there is only one small part of hogs pt that is really producing, and it's packed already.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Fun times! Husky was on fire!!! It was good to see the crew fishing hard....and catching a paper fish 

Thanks CT!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

This makes me miss livin in MD right here yall post some pictures if ya got em. it looks like i wont being catching any stripers this year may as well see what im missin


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I posted some pictures to an album. I have more pics but I'm too tired.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Good job guys, really wish I could be there.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great job guys Congrats. Don't forget to save a few for the rest of us .


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*sand flea*

Where he caught the croakers what type of baite you were using for the stripers Thanks


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

caught about 20 medium sized croaker all on blood worm. people next to us were using squid but did not catch as many. Bite was during the first few hours of outgoing night tide.

All and All there was at least 12 keepers caught yesterday at PAX to include the 35" in our cooler. Bite was hot and heavy for a few hours. Well worth the sunburn.

thanks for the loaner Chris.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Limit is Only One Fish A Day*

I am sure that you all keep one fish per person, but you gave the impression of keeping all the fish you caught. Perhaps, you can clarify so that the other people won't get the impression that it is okay to keep more than one fish.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

when I said 12 fish I meant everyone fishing in the area, total catch (only an estimate as I lost count). I didn't see anyone put more then one keeper in their cooler.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Nice job Trevor and company!! Congrats to all!!


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Pics Of Fish*

There are 2 pictures of 10bxnut holding two different fish with boca grip and two pictures of HuskyMd holding a fish with the boca grip. I don't know if HuskyMD was holding the same fish in both of these pictures, but I don't think so.

I don't think that they "gave" the fish away which, of course, is illegal acccording to Hat80. The point is that there was unnecessary handling of the second rockfish before releasing it into the water. Even more important, it is illegal to "possess" the second fish even if for a few minutes. Hat80 said so a long time ago. I could look for his quotation, but maybe he will jump in himself.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

*pics*

good stuff.. looked like a keg of fun.. what bait for the stripers? bw? thanks, hope they stick around over there..


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Don't drag me into this,*

I wasn't there.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Hat80*

So you are passing the buck back to me.  Okay! If the forum starts giving me a hard time, I will look for your quotations. opcorn:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Just to clarify as I was there and I was the Authorized Status Sponsor of 1OBXNut, HuskyMD, and Fishbreath. I will attest to the fact that everyone in my group only kept their legal limit: 1 fish each at 28" or above. As they were my guests to PAX, I was responsible for their actions and I made sure that there was no illegal activity there. 

Regarding HuskyMD's pictures, yes, there were pictures of folks holding fish. We snapped a quick picture, popped the hook and sent them back if they weren't legal. I'm certain that taking a picture is not illegal. The MD fishing regulations for the Chesapeake Bay governing Trophy season rockfish are that one may not _possess_ more than one fish per day with a minimum size of 28". It does not state that landing and photographing fish prior to release is illegal; if this were the case, much of the catch and release fishermen would be violating the law


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Bloodworms. One fish only. Berkeley boca like thing used to land the fish and take pictures.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Green Cart said:


> There are 2 pictures of 10bxnut holding two different fish with boca grip and two pictures of HuskyMd holding a fish with the boca grip. I don't know if HuskyMD was holding the same fish in both of these pictures, but I don't think so.
> 
> I don't think that they "gave" the fish away which, of course, is illegal acccording to Hat80. The point is that there was unnecessary handling of the second rockfish before releasing it into the water. Even more important, it is illegal to "possess" the second fish even if for a few minutes. Hat80 said so a long time ago. I could look for his quotation, but maybe he will jump in himself.


to clarify..EACH of us had multiple hook ups, fish that didn't make the mark got put back. Atlantaking and I both had 3 hook ups before we finally got a keeper. If you look at the pix of the terrain there are shallow pools where we kept the fish until we were ready for the pix.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

No fuss, no muss. And no one left with more that one....

If you don't know the facts, you shouldn't comment or try and stir something up that isn't there. It was a good crew, quite knowledgeable of the law.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*I found Hat80's quotations,*

but Hat80 was talking about culling, not possesion of fish for more than few minutes. Sorry about this misunderstanding. :redface:

As for facts, it is the other way around. Not enough facts were given to prevent one from wondering... So I am making some points because (1) others may want to know but were afraid to ask and (2) questions and answers are important for education.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It's all good. If people want to be educated, they can ask questions. I posted pictures to an album, not the the thread. I was making no attempt to fully disclose our activities, simply to state that we went fishing, caught fish, and had fun. I have lots of other pictures...I just posted some so people who wanted to could enjoy the moment with us.

Personally, I wouldn't have even posted the details about where we were - especially since KMW and others are so convinced PT Lookout is better, but SandFlea already let that cat out of the bag.



Green Cart said:


> but Hat80 was talking about culling, not possesion of fish for more than few minutes. Sorry about this misunderstanding. :redface:
> 
> As for facts, it is the other way around. Not enough facts were given to prevent one from wondering... So I am making some points because (1) others may want to know but were afraid to ask and (2) questions and answers are important for education.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Green Cart said:


> but Hat80 was talking about culling, not possesion of fish for more than few minutes. Sorry about this misunderstanding. :redface:
> 
> As for facts, it is the other way around. Not enough facts were given to prevent one from wondering... So I am making some points because (1) others may want to know but were afraid to ask and (2) questions and answers are important for education.


No worries GC. Facts were deliberately left out as Husky said, loose lips and all.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

......and its not that often that Husky can post that he actually caught something, so he is out of practice posting.



No more skunk for you buddy, good job


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice Pictures guys, and Congrats on the fish!  Pax 1, PLO 0 ! But you got a whole lot of fishing left.. LOL


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Way to go guys, all I can say is that I am jealous.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice going guys! Mike you still owe me a fish. You guys just lucky I wasn't there.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Man its days like that I miss being back on Ft. Belvior. Great job all. and How come none of you all ever asked to go fishing at PAX with me i would have Sponsored you.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Belvoir is just south of me. Now you've gone and gotten my curiousity up.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice reports guys! I need to take my kids out to PAX for an overnighter one 
of these days.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

sand flea said:


> Belvoir is just south of me. Now you've gone and gotten my curiousity up.


SF I am now at Fort Gordon GA. But I am going to make it up to the Bay around September time frame to take my mom out fishing.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

doug and i were out on the point all morning, and when the rock started hitting we got ours and moved on so others could get thiers. glad you got some nice fish.

went back sunday, very windy and cold on the point 6am til 10 went over to goose creek nothing there either, oh well thats fishing, if i could have stayed longer who knows?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

surfnsam said:


> doug and i were out on the point all morning, and when the rock started hitting we got ours and moved on so others could get thiers. glad you got some nice fish.
> 
> went back sunday, very windy and cold on the point 6am til 10 went over to goose creek nothing there either, oh well thats fishing, if i could have stayed longer who knows?


Thank you for moving along...they were all coming from that spot.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

You didn't mug their spot did you Trevor??


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I stayed away until they left. It was the only spot where anyone was really catching anything.


----------



## Instagator (Jan 30, 2010)

nice catch..

Cheers


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

TunaFish said:


> You didn't mug their spot did you Trevor??


No, but after I walked up to see this...










I mugged/crowded/cast over Husky  ...and it paid off.



















Axon shot some great video. If I can ever find the time to edit it, y'all will drool. :fishing:


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

*spot mugging*



TunaFish said:


> You didn't mug their spot did you Trevor??


Hey Pete!NO he did not mug my spot,he patiently wait I got my fish and move in rigth away like last opening day 2009.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I never said it was better... I simply asked the question, and people responded with their opinions. I have never fished PAX so I can't say either way...



HuskyMD said:


> It's all good. If people want to be educated, they can ask questions. I posted pictures to an album, not the the thread. I was making no attempt to fully disclose our activities, simply to state that we went fishing, caught fish, and had fun. I have lots of other pictures...I just posted some so people who wanted to could enjoy the moment with us.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't have even posted the details about where we were - especially since KMW and others are so convinced PT Lookout is better, but SandFlea already let that cat out of the bag.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

DougVNg said:


> Hey Pete!NO he did not mug my spot,he patiently wait I got my fish and move in rigth away like last opening day 2009.


I was just having fun with Trevor.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Nice catch fellas. It seem that someone is jealous that they didn't get to go fishing on opening day.


Dean


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

AXON, you got to stop escorting folks onto PAX so we can have
the shoreline all to ourselves


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Matt, how did you do that and keep dry feet? Must have been much later at low tide?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nope. Tide was coming in--I got skills


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Talapia said:


> AXON, you got to stop escorting folks onto PAX so we can have
> the shoreline all to ourselves


T, Why do you care? I've never seen you on the beach from all these time I've known you. How you do on the togs, btw? Should be almost time for you to hit the Rapps by now. 

Obtw.. I can get to PAX with my CAC card.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

been thinking of heading down to fish the rapp in the tapp myself.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> T, Why do you care? I've never seen you on the beach from all these time I've known you. How you do on the togs, btw? Should be almost time for you to hit the Rapps by now.
> 
> Obtw.. I can get to PAX with my CAC card.



Come on you should know that I was kidding. You should know
me better than that. I would escort any of my fishing 
brothers anytime I could. Looking to try to sneak out 
for some tog in the next week or so.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Talapia said:


> Come on you should know that I was kidding. You should know
> me better than that. I would escort any of my fishing
> brothers anytime I could. Looking to try to sneak out
> for some tog in the next week or so.


I was just yanking your chain. shoulda add some smiley... Stop by when you do your annual spots run. We could grill some steaks and drink some beers. 

Oh yea, I didn't know my CAC could get in until I ask my Core, then he said I can get in almost everywhere.


----------



## gillyocean (Apr 21, 2010)

*I was out on opening day as well with my Army buddies. Pax will become my new spot....* Also what is a good address to put in the GPS on PAX to get you to the gate?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Gilly, 

Just head down route 5 in Maryland, from the beltway. Take it all the way to Lexington Park. Base is on your left, can't miss it. Good luck!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> I was just yanking your chain. shoulda add some smiley... Stop by when you do your annual spots run. We could grill some steaks and drink some beers.
> 
> Oh yea, I didn't know my CAC could get in until I ask my Core, then he said I can get in almost everywhere.



Dang you got me good. I was ready to come down to Accokeek
and get my arse kicked...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

CrawFish said:


> T, Why do you care? I've never seen you on the beach from all these time I've known you. How you do on the togs, btw? Should be almost time for you to hit the Rapps by now.
> 
> Obtw.. I can get to PAX with my CAC card.


Teo,

Before I moved onto another job, I was able to get in without a problem (with the CAC card of course). Then they changed the policy that requires you to have a decal on your vehicle. I would hate to see you get turned away after driving all the way from Richmond. I would call the PAX office just to be sure.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Talapia said:


> AXON, you got to stop escorting folks onto PAX so we can have
> the shoreline all to ourselves


Hey dont get mad a me, my P&S account was threatened if I didnt get him on base.
Husky was let in by someone else....I wont mention names.

Do you even fish from shore, I thought you only owned boat rods.



Any time you want to go I have some surf gear for you to borrow.

Let me know when you plan your next Spot trip, I just wan to catch em and keep a few you can have the rest. We need to break your record.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I like to welcome "skunk bait" to P&& he's a coworker that was riding shotgun with me at PAX and now he is hooked and one of our newest members:beer:


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Axon said:


> Hey dont get mad a me, my P&S account was threatened if I didnt get him on base.
> Husky was let in by someone else....I wont mention names.
> 
> Do you even fish from shore, I thought you only owned boat rods.
> ...


Will do! I miss hanging with you guys.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Axon said:


> I like to welcome "skunk bait" to P&& he's a coworker that was riding shotgun with me at PAX and now he is hooked and one of our newest members:beer:


For sure! Welcome aboard Mike! (Even if you do like the Eagles... ) Mike gave me an assist on Opening Day as I was trying to guide my fish through the rocks there. Appreciate it! :beer:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Axon said:


> Hey dont get mad a me, my P&S account was threatened if I didnt get him on base.
> Husky was let in by someone else....I wont mention names.
> 
> Do you even fish from shore, I thought you only owned boat rods.
> ...


Hey now, you're the one that brought a whole posse!  You should tell folks not to bring their bells...it's distracting  BTW, you missed out on some great bacon'n'egg sammiches...we busted out the vittles and cooked up some thick bacon, eggs, toast and hot coffee!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Nice thing bout feeshin with CT - dude makes good eats


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Nice thing bout feeshin with CT - dude makes good eats


Ya dood. Gotta keep my girlish figure  Yours, too, I noticed!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

AtlantaKing said:


> Ya dood. Gotta keep my girlish figure  Yours, too, I noticed!


That's just wrong! Stop checking out my figure - girlish or not!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Now girls.... Cat fight!!!!


----------

